# 40k Trivia Game



## Thrawn

This is the 40k Trivia Game and I thought you all might want to try it. It's really simple. One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below. So now's a chance to show of your knowledge of 40k! (or just Google the answer! :wink: )

This Game of 40k Trivia will end on the 31st May!

First question (easy), *What were the Necrons known as before they gave form to the Nightbringer?*

*Awards*

*=The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
*=The Stumper award: If a question is asked and no one gets the correct answer within 3 days. 
*=The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted.
*=The 40k Trivia Freak award: Answer 50 questions correctly.

*Scores*

Jacobite*****: 10
blessed knight: 9
MarzM: 7
Skcuzzlebumm: 6
Viscount Vash: 4
Kelvingreen: 3*
The Wraithlord: 3*
cccp_one: 2
Wraithe of Khaine: 2
Barney the Lurker: 1
LongBeard: 1
Pyromanic Tendencies: 1
Sei 'fir: 1
stompzilla: 1


----------



## Barney the Lurker

Thrawn said:


> First question (easy), *What were the Necrons known as before they gave form to the Nightbringer?*
> 
> *Scores*


Necrontyr??


----------



## Thrawn

Barney the Lurker said:


> Necrontyr??


Correct! Now you can ask a question!


----------



## Anphicar

nice, nice. Very well thought out.

I like the awards and point system.


----------



## Barney the Lurker

Sorry for the delay, internaet access is patchy at the mo.

Ok, bit of a brain teaser:

According to _Eldar_ legend how many swords did khaine ask Vaul to forge for him?

For bonus point, how many did he actually forge?


----------



## Jacobite

He asked for 100 swords, however Vaul made him 99 real Soul Blades and one with no soul.

My question is it?


----------



## Barney the Lurker

Jacobite said:


> He asked for 100 swords, however Vaul made him 99 real Soul Blades and one with no soul.


Well, that was quick and easy, off you go Jacobite!


----------



## Jacobite

Got to love the internet lol, ok um...

Right im going try and be quiet hard. Who was the commanding officer of the Mordant 13th during a Black Crusade?

You'll either know it or you wouldn't, I'm a bastard I know

I just hope I havn't killed the thread :?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Hmmm, it wasn't me was it?


----------



## Jacobite

Lol no sorry it wasn't


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Captian Bekah?


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Greyskullscrusade thats a no I'm afraid


----------



## Sei 'fir

its not fair i know what crusade against who i just can't find his name :evil:

edit i just got yelled at on yahoo answers for playing warhammer 40k got told its a nerd game i should get a life etc.


----------



## royemunson

Well i know that the troops called him sir...........


----------



## cccp

Mordant 13th?

that is a very tough one. Iv never heard of them. when are we allowed to give up?


----------



## Jacobite

Um, I think the limit is three days, then I get taken out the back and shot for being a wanker. Its been about 1.5 days so not long now. In future I will not post questions lol


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thats from a campaign pack/book is it not?


----------



## Jacobite

I'm not sure whether im allowed to give out clues but yea it is. 

On no people are getting close!!, the Stumper Award is getting further our of reach.


----------



## Jacobite

I think that must be about 2 days now, wow I thought somebody would have got it by now.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

John?
Fred?
Philip?
Adam?
Ismael?
Abraham?
Grace?
Chico?
Rumpillstiltskin?
Joey?
Jacobite?


ANy of those?


----------



## hephesto

Wasn't this in FW's tactica imperialis? In that part of the black crusade of
Jihar something, something?

Really need that get that book, also has a bunch of stuff on the Blood Pact.


----------



## Jacobite

Whats the time now it must be getting close to the three day limit.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok, thats three days. The answer to the question "Who was the commanding officer of the Mordant 13th during a Black Crusade? " was "Colonel Bane".

The execution on the individual otherwise known as Jacobite will commence in the main parade ground in exactly 1 hour. 

From now on I will not take my questions from books like Tatica Imperialis. On the up side do I get the Stumper Award?

Rather than ask another question I would like to, as a apology, give my question to Sei 'fir. Sei 'fir PM'd me and told me he knew everything about the Campaign, everything execpt Banes name, which he did. So yea my freind your question. If he hasn't asked one in 24 hours time, is it ok if I ask the next one, it will be a lot easier than my last question I promise. I'm really worried I killed the thread now.


----------



## Thrawn

Well done Jacobite! You have won the Stumper award! Now we await Sei'fir to ask the next question.


----------



## Jacobite

Thank god your back, for a moment I thought I was the only one left. I don't mean to be a real anal prick but don't I get a bonus point for also giving the actual number of swords Vaul forged?, or should I just shut up, stop being greedy and go back to reading obscure books?


----------



## Thrawn

Jacobite said:


> Thank god your back, for a moment I thought I was the only one left. I don't mean to be a real anal prick but don't I get a bonus point for also giving the actual number of swords Vaul forged?, or should I just shut up, stop being greedy and go back to reading obscure books?


Oh! I'm terribly sorry! I completely forgot about the bonus point! I'll add it straight away!


----------



## Jacobite

Ok looks like he didn't go for it so I'll take next question.

Ok very simple one. "How many bearers did the standard of the 7th Cadian Regiment have at the Battle of Tyrok Feilds?"

Go on have a go you know the answer


----------



## cccp

*consults guard codex*

'Accompanying the Lord Castellan was the 7th regiment, whose banner was carried by no less than *12* seperate troopers'


----------



## Jacobite

Correct of course. Your question.

* Screams Crazily* The thread lives again!!!!!!!


----------



## cccp

another reasonably easy one


who is the major of the 50th Volopne in the Ghosts books?


----------



## LongBeard

> who is the major of the 50th Volopne in the Ghosts books?


That would be Gilbear, Gizhaum Danver De Banzi Haight!


----------



## cccp

correct!


----------



## LongBeard

What was the Lord Of Deaths (Mephiston) previous name pre Armageddon?
Dead easy! :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Brother Calistarius I do believe.


----------



## LongBeard

You believe correct, your question Wraithlord!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Name the warp storm that engulfed the edges of the Cadian system just prior to the 13th Black Crusade.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Baphomeal I think, storm of baps :lol: .


----------



## The Wraithlord

Vash scores!!! Your turn hoss.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Time to stir the grey soup, ok the question is..........

The guardian of the Red Grail and most senior Sanguinary Priest is/was who?


----------



## Jacobite

Is it Brother Corbulo?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Two minutes later your in there, Correct.


----------



## Jacobite

What can I say? I have no life. Ok - easy one.

"At the Delta 9 Masscre how long did the Xeno's commander give the humans to escape before he sent his forces in again?"


----------



## MarzM

Asdrubael Vect gave the humans 2 hours i believe!

then (best Brian Blessed impression) "cried havoc, and let loose the dogs of war!" 


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

That is correct MarzM. Your question my freind.


----------



## MarzM

Ok so!

According to the Ecclesiarch. What is said to be the second most powerful weapon of the Attilians?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

I think this ones "the stench of an Attilan is as powerful as his Hunting Lance".


----------



## MarzM

And long live the second ed guard codex!

Your turn Vash.

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers MarzM.

OK folks, what is a Preomnor ?


----------



## Jacobite

A Preomnor is:

"a large implant which fits into the chest cavity. It is a pre-digestive stomach which allows the Marine to eat a variety of otherwise poisonous or indigestible materials. No actual digestion takes place in the preomnor. Individual sensory tubes assess potential poisons and neutralise them or, where necessary, isolate the preomnor from the rest of the digestive tract."

It is Phase 7 of Space Marine Recruit's surgery into a fully functioning member of Adeptus Astartes. So it's basically a second stomach which can filter poisons. It is preceded by Phase 6 which is the node that controls the sleep patterns and is followed by a another node which allows the Space Marine to learn survival techniques through what he eats. It absorbs the information and instincts of the food and uses it.

Got to love the internet. :wink:


----------



## MarzM

Your Google-fu is strong my son!

MarzM :mrgreen: lol


----------



## Jacobite

What can I say - breaks from Uni and living in the colonies do have their benefits.


----------



## hephesto

Think so, he is the current carrier of the red grail. Not sure he's the most senior
sanguinary priest though. Some really good, tough questions so far


----------



## Viscount Vash

Jacobite is correct on the Preomnor question.  

Your up!


----------



## Jacobite

Ok um right. I had a list which I have now forgotten. Ok really easy one 

What is Abbadon's full name and rank?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

(Ezekyle) Abaddon the Despoiler, the Arch-Fiend.
Former Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus 1st Company Capt.
Now Warmaster of the Black Legion.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice, I was just going for Ezekyle Abaddon, Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus 1st Company Captain.

Your Q Skcuzzlebumm. 

Nice to see you back around by the way and welcome to the game.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

thought about the old Leman Russ b'day question but thats too rude.

Ok: Who are the Jakero and what are they famous for?


----------



## Jacobite

Are they some sort of Super Smart Monkey Creature who could create some sort robots (nanobots) from 1st edition?

I think they were created by the Slann or Elder gods to combat the Necrtyr when the big fight was going on before the Emporer started to kick some ass back on Terra.

Thats all I got, its a little hazy.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Your half way there but not quite.

Never heard anything about them been anti necrtyr creations though (that btw was the Orks according to RT fluff. "created by the old ones to combat an ancient menace").


----------



## Jacobite

Ok here is what I have got so far. 

They were like the Squats and Hrud, a minor race of Alein creatures that have been cut from GW fluff for various reasons. They experts in Digital technology and Nanorobots. It was they who created a large amount of Digital Weaponry that is still in use today 

They also could have created the a group of things called the Ethereals.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

No, there is a VERY specific thing they are VERY famous for.

Its proper name even incorperates thiers into it.

The net will not help you my friend only your superior knowledge.


----------



## Jacobite

It helps if you spell the name right dude.


----------



## blessed knight

They were an ape like race that had an aptitude for miniaturizing technology.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

meh its to stop wickipeia'ing.

Yes, Jacobite i'll let you have it.

The Jaekero where a super intelligent symian race who are most famous for thier digital weapons. Hence Jaekero Digital Weapon (ppl who play Inq or Necromunda will know this).


----------



## Jacobite

Yea sorry I redid my 2nd post once I found out about it. You can check it if you want you can see the edit count and last edit time. 

And your plan worked very well by the way. That was nasty at least my stumper one came from current fluff. Lol nice job nice and hard.


----------



## blessed knight

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> No, there is a VERY specific thing they are VERY famous for.
> 
> Its proper name even incorperates thiers into it.
> 
> The net will not help you my friend only your superior knowledge.


April fools day codex release some years back? :wink:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

blessed knight said:


> Skcuzzlebumm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a VERY specific thing they are VERY famous for.
> 
> Its proper name even incorperates thiers into it.
> 
> The net will not help you my friend only your superior knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> April fools day codex release some years back? :wink:
Click to expand...

yes lee, that it was :lol: 

Its ok Jacobite i aint gonna come over there and spank you.

Your question dude.


----------



## Jacobite

Oh and I was so looking forward to it. Sorry that was too far wasn't it. I've been away from course to long.

Um ok easy one. What is the official designation of 'Murder' and why is it called that?


----------



## blessed knight

planet 140-20, The planet/inhabitants had a knack for killing the imperials


----------



## Jacobite

Not exactly what I was going for but that was my bad for not phrasing the question right. You are right however.

Your turn blessed knight


----------



## blessed knight

Jacobite said:


> Not exactly what I was going for but that was my bad for not phrasing the question right. You are right however.
> 
> Your turn blessed knight


What killed the Dark Angel scout sgt who transmitted vital details about the orks teleportation machinery on Piscina?


----------



## Jacobite

A exploading Ork Dreadnaught did. His name was Veteran Sergeant Naamin


----------



## blessed knight

correct.

your go :lol:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

blessed knight said:


> What killed the Dark Angel scout sgt who transmitted vital details about the orks teleportation machinery on Piscina?


An exploding Ork Dreadnought killed Sqt Naaman.

Storm of vengence - another relic i have in my parents attic (need to get some proper storage space in my gaff to bring it all here).


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Skcuzzlebumm but thats I have a suspicion thats three in a row for me and another Speed Deamon I think. I will be waiting out the back for you to shoot me  .

Ok another easy one before I head off to bed.

What world produces most of the enemy armour in the Sabbat Worlds Crusade?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Urdesh IIRC (assuming that Urdeshi come from a planet called Urdesh. Makes sense).


----------



## Jacobite

Bang on Bossman, your question.

And with that I say good night. I'll leave you two at it. Don't say to much nasty stuff behind my back.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok what is/are a 9-70?


----------



## Jacobite

Standard issue entrenching tool of the Imperial Guard.

So in other words a spade.

Sorry it was too good to resist.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

correct


----------



## Jacobite

Hmm another Speed.

"Of all the Chapter Masters teh most belligerent and headstrong is ..."

- Humble Servant Master Meximus Pliny -


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Leman Russ i'd guess


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry thats wrong but as you gave me that question when I was close earlier I'll repay the favour.

Your answer is very close but no cigar. Keep going.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Well based of that answer i would then say Jaghiti Khan (sp)


----------



## blessed knight

I'd have thought Logan Grimnar


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Yeah your probably right, for some reason i'm fixating on primarchs even though it says chapter master.


----------



## Thrawn

This game will end on the 31st May, so the player with the most points will win!


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Skcuzzlebumm blessed knight was right - Logan Grimnar is correct.

blessed knight your question


----------



## blessed knight

What battle tank was developed during the horus heresy to penetrate the Ring of Fire?


----------



## Jacobite

It was one of the Predator variants wasn't it. The lascannon one um the Annihilator. The Space Wolves created them.


----------



## blessed knight

Jacobite said:


> It was one of the Predator variants wasn't it. The lascannon one um the Annihilator. The Space Wolves created them.


Sorry. try again


----------



## MarzM

I think it was the Spartan varient of landraider!

Marzm :mrgreen:


----------



## blessed knight

MarzM said:


> I think it was the Spartan!
> 
> Marzm :mrgreen:


Correct. Your go MarzM


----------



## MarzM

Ok for a giggle! 

What did the inquisitors Moriana and Promeus demand that the High Lords of Terra do just after the Horus Heresy? Something that they said no to and ultimately may have caused their deaths! 

If you guess this i will be happy! If you actually know this i will be impressed! 

Have fun! 

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Revive the Emperor.


----------



## MarzM

Bloody hell was that a guess or did you know?

No matter! well done! Your turn, try to think of a question before your next swig of cough med! lol

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

I think its been 24 hours since Wraith was told his answer was right. So I'm pretty sure somebody else gets to ask a question since he elected not to.  

So here it is

"What does the name does Chapter Master of the Iron Snakes usually use?"


----------



## The Wraithlord

That was in no way 24 hours was it? Oh well, next one. Oh and I knew that one Marzm :wink:


I believe the answer to the last question is Seydon btw.


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Wraith thats a no. Thats the Chapter Masters actual name but not the right answer.

(If im wrong about the time then please somebody correct me)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Well i aint read the new Abnett Iron Snakes book so aint got a clue unless its tucked away in some very obscure text/fluff.

Guessing that the Iron Snakes all seem to take names form ancient greece (ithica, seydon = poisden etc etc) i'm guessing Genikos or Statigos (remember my classics lessons here).

Else something VERY obvious like Snake Farther.


----------



## Jacobite

So dam close Skcuzzle, its found somewhere in a text already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Speaking of the Iron Snakes, is that book out? Never read it but I like Abnett's writing so I wouldn't mind picking it up.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I will go for the play on words.. Poisden?


----------



## Jacobite

Argh! No sorry Vash. Read back over things other people have said, hints, clues semi answers might be in there.

And Wraith no I don't think its out yet. Black Library usually makes a fuss about that sort of thing especially coming from King Dan but I've not heard anything about it yet.


----------



## Jacobite

OK - the answer has already been said, but only as a guess - somebody please get it.

The Oddesy has a lot to do with it.


----------



## MarzM

Ok so i've been looking at this for a couple of days now and im not sure exactly what your getting at!

Seydon or the Great Seydon Lord of the Iron Snakes is what i've alway's called him! However i don't own tactica imperialis, but i have had a quick flick through it so the only other thing i can think of that you may be refering to is that he signs his name Ithaka with the little snake symbol next to it (the one in my avatar).

So perhaps thats what you mean! I've never heard of him called Snake Father or anything like that!

Oh and Skuzz, Stratigium is the chess like board game the iron snakes play to learn tactics.

And no Wraith, Brothers of the Snake is not out yet, but since your such a nice guy!

www.blacklibrary.com/pdf/brothers-snake.pdf

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

MarM has the answer. The chapter master of the Iron Snakes always signs letters as "Ithaka" no matter who he is.

You question.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Oh yeah, I will be getting that book. Thanks MarzM.


----------



## MarzM

Ok so here's one for you's! 
 
"the Immortal cult" of psykers is based on which planet?


MarzM :mrgreen:

P.S. your welcome Wraith! Petrok does kick ass!


----------



## blessed knight

Necromunda


----------



## MarzM

We have a winner! I was beginning to get worried that it was too daft a question! But yes thats correct, Mentioned in both the 2nd ed chaos codex and the necromunda game itself ( where i think they actually have experemental rule for them).

The Genestealer/Hivemind/Psyker "Immortal" cult is based on Necromunda!

Your turn Mr Knight!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## blessed knight

Ta!

What chapter defended the Palace of Thorns?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Astral Claws?


----------



## blessed knight

correct VV. your go!


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Vash - My bad - Jumped the gun a little bit.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Didn't I still had an hour to go dude? EDIT No worries Jacobite.

Cheers Blessed Knight.

Now time to get :twisted: 
Who was the second son of the Commander of Lostan?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Double Bubble.

That was a bit of a stinker.  

Now what happens?


----------



## The Wraithlord

You get the points for an unaswered question and get to ask another.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Admiral Parol (Commander of the fleet defence of Armageddon.) is the Answer.

Ok next one should be a bit easier.
When ( what date) was Helbrecht elected High Marshal of the Black Templars?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Helbrecht was elected High Marshal in 989.M41


----------



## Viscount Vash

Didn't take you long to find your codex Armageddon :lol: 

Bang on, your up Wraithlord.


----------



## The Wraithlord

How many of the Flesh Tearers are left?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

"They can now barely muster for full compaines"

Index Astartes vol 1.


----------



## Jacobite

About 400 I do believe, they have very little vechiles, other than Rhino's and Razorbacks. They also only have Battle Barge and a small amount of strike cruisers.


----------



## The Wraithlord

400 it is. Jacobite scores.

Sorry Skcuzz, was looking for the actual number.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok cool. Sorry for the late reply - course has been really busy with group singing and dance. Well for me that means throwing myself of tall places and hoping to land without breaking anything vital.

Anyway. Heres my question.

What Imperial Force killed "The Mek"?


----------



## the cabbage

Was it the armageddon female auxilliary balloon corp?


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Cabbage but no it wasn't.


----------



## cccp

black templars?


----------



## Jacobite

Nope sorry cccp_one that isn't it either


----------



## Viscount Vash

Salvar Chem dogs?


----------



## LongBeard

Blood Angels? :?


----------



## Jacobite

No sorry guys thats wrong as well. Heres a clue.

Its Guard.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cadian?


----------



## Jacobite

Fraid Not, 

another clue then: Armaggedon.

Somebody should get it now.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Steel Legion at guess.


----------



## Jacobite

Nope - sorry once again.


----------



## LongBeard

Cadian8th?


----------



## cccp

blood angels


----------



## LongBeard

> No sorry guys thats wrong as well. Heres a clue.
> 
> Its Guard.


 :wink:


----------



## cccp

> Its Guard.


ah - dumbass lol


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Is it "The Jopall Indentured Squadrons", just skimmed my WD with the armageddon write ups in it and only could spot a piece about some Jopall commanders disguising themelves as greenskins and delivering some "stolen" basiliks to an Ork big mek. Then whilst the mek was showing them off the officers set off bobytraps that detonated all the ammo and kiied the Big Mek.


----------



## Jacobite

Skcuzzlebumm has the answer!.

Well done dude, your question.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok thought of a toughie (so will probably get anwsered straight away then):

_*On what planet did Abaddon recover the Daemon Sword Drach'nyen?*_

Bonus points if you can tell me where exactly on the planet he found it.


----------



## MarzM

So as not to disapoint.

Abaddon recovered Drah'nyen in the great inner chamber at the centre of the haunted labyrinth in the crypts below the tower of silence on uralan!

i hope thats specific enough! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Git! I even pre google-fu'd it to slow ppl down!

Your Q Marz and that was within 5mins so you have a speed daemon bonus aswell IIRC.


----------



## MarzM

well i have to do something as im listening to the gers beat celtic! lol

I'll think of a question!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Meh not bothered we've won the league so we gotta let some of the more fringe teams have a little fun, else they'll get all stroppy and not wanna play anymore.


----------



## MarzM

yeah, yeah, you just keep telling yourself that! lol

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## MarzM

Ok, Da question. Quite an easy one!

*Which orphan was discovered by soldiers within the ruins of Kasr Gallen?*

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

That would be Ursarkar E. Creed. At first I thought it was a Grey Knight I'd read in some fluff somewhere but then I realised i didn't know if the fluff was offical or not.


----------



## MarzM

Correct! The big clue is the word Kasr, as everything on cadia seems to be kasr something or other! lol

Your Turn Jacko!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Marz but now I have to think. 

Um ok. "What Space Marine chapter always has Grey Knights in it"


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Hmm. I'm remembering something about The Excorcists.

Unless this is a goofy question and you just mean the Grey Knight Chapter.


----------



## Jacobite

Nope you've got it Khaine - it was the Exorcists.

Your Q.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

What color is House Ferrazoica's battle-armor?


----------



## cccp

ochre


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Correct. Your Q.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

*CCCP-ONE* sorry dude gonna jump on this one to keep the games moving:

What is a Hunter Slayer (very easy one this to get things going again)?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Another way to say Hunter Killer, the Imperial Tactical Tank Missile.


----------



## blessed knight

A Termagaunt.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry Wrath thats incorrect, Blessed Knight (i somehow thought you might know this one Lee) is right.

BTW when i saw your answer it sounded in my head like something from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.... "A Duck!"

Anyways before i loose the plot entirely Blessed Knight its your Q.


----------



## blessed knight

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Sorry Wrath thats incorrect, Blessed Knight (i somehow thought you might know this one Lee) is right.
> .


 :lol: 

Q to follow shortly


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Ah hell, now that I see it I remember that... <smacks>


----------



## blessed knight

Righty then.

On what planet did Ervin Hekate become a Princeps?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Balor Secondus i do believe


----------



## blessed knight

Correct

Your go Neil.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

GRRRRR i knew it was worth not chucking out my Titan compendium!

Ok since its getting towards the end of the comp time for my silly silly question:

When is Leman Russ's Birthday!

(yes GW have actually published this and it is quite easy to find with a small ammount of lateral thinking)


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

3rd of August?


----------



## blessed knight

The day he was born. :wink:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

no and no, come on guys i even checked that it can be googled so as not to alienate those without a copy of the rouge trader rule book (could i possibley give anymnore clues.....)


----------



## MarzM

commander Leman Russ (not primarch) was born;-

2612016. M32. i think! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct, the 26th of December

btw he was listed as "commander" Leman Russ in the RT book but it also talks of how he founded the chapter etc. Robute was also a "General" IIRC. But both we know are primarchs.

Your Q dude.


----------



## MarzM

Easy question again.

What do the White Consuls, Marines Exemplar, Excoriators, Relictors and Night Watch Chapters have in common?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

They are all second founding chapters, part of the Astartes Praeses and fought in the 13th Black Crusade


----------



## MarzM

Well the answer i was looking for was that they were all mentioned in the Mythos Angelica Mortis as being chapters included in the Astartes Praeses, so yes Jaco your correct.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Ok cheers um ok ok

Why does the Imperuim not allow AI?


----------



## blessed knight

The Emperor watched matrix as a Kid and thought. 'Not in My Imperium!'

Wasn't it something like the 'Iron Man' Wars and them not happening again?


----------



## Jacobite

Lol I like your first answer but your second answer is close enough. The answer is

"the Golden Men relied on the works of another, the Stone Men, in order to create a fantastically prosperous society. The Stone Men are said to have created a third group, the Iron Men, thought to be androids with true artificial intelligence, in order to assist them. The Iron Men became uncontrolled and a huge conflict began. The war that erupted between humans and androids is implied as having been on an unimaginable scale, so great that even after tens of millennia the Imperium still has a prohibition against artificial intelligence in place."

Your turn Knight


----------



## blessed knight

Thanks Jacobite.

What vehicle was first used in the Jerulas crusade?


----------



## Jacobite

That would be the Land Raider Crusader


----------



## blessed knight

Jacobite said:


> That would be the Land Raider Crusader


that would be correct.


----------



## Jacobite

Fantastic.

What idea did the Realm of Chaos introduce Warhammer 40k


----------



## blessed knight

sea of souls.

star child.

sensei.

traitor legions.

grey knights.

I'd probably say Star child as my main guess though. The R of C gave 40k a lot of ideas. :?


----------



## Jacobite

Star Child is correct. Your turn again knight


----------



## blessed knight

OK.

What happened at Da big party?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

A big pile of blood axes got horribly slaughtered by basically every other tribe of Orks, I think.


----------



## blessed knight

Pyromanic Tendencies said:


> A big pile of blood axes got horribly slaughtered by basically every other tribe of Orks, I think.


Correct Pyro. your question.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Hmmmm.... who do the Space Wolves send elite warriors to protect?

PS A Message From Thrawn (who started this thread)
Thrawn's computer crashed and he is unable to update the scores.


----------



## cccp

they send the wolfblades to terra as bodyguards for the navis nobilitae


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Specifically they provide a bodyguard to the navigators from the House of Belisarius.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Well, I was looking for the House specifically, so I guess Skcuzzlebum wins on a technicallity. Sorry, cccp_one.
Your move, Skcuzzlebum.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry CCP for the snipe there.

Ok what is the species name for a Harridan?


----------



## Sei 'fir

is it 

"Tyranicus Gladius Avius"


----------



## Thrawn

Sorry it took me so long to update the scores, my computer crashed and I'm doing this from another computer./ml nk]


mioujh;ohyuv


----------



## blessed knight

Is it a member of the gargoyle species?


----------



## royemunson

It is avius terriblis


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Royemunson your correct: terrible bird it is!

Sei'Fir: that would be a Winged Tryranid Warrior (warriors been: Tyranicus Gladius (gladius been warrrior) and Avius (bird)).

Royemunson your Q dude.


----------



## royemunson

Cool, right this is a good one.

What the name of the plasma gunner in the 1st squad, 2nd platoon, D-company, 99th Elysian regiment?, and for a bonus point what is his secondary weapon.


----------



## Jacobite

lol Prink, I know what book it comes from, one that I don't have.

Secondary weapon I'll take a guess at and say is its a Auto-pistol or a compact shotgun.


----------



## royemunson

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Neils chuckles to himself as he is sitting here with his IA4 book already open on his desk (been re-reading stuff today since i was bored), turns to page 26 and reads out loud:

"Veteran Drop Trooper Lohgan, Plasma gunner of 1st squad, 2nd platoon, D-Company, 99th Elysian regiment etc etc"

also his secondary weapon is a sawn off shotgun, and as a last resort a combat knife with a 40cm blade.

Sorry too easy when you have the book and know exactly where the question has come from.


----------



## royemunson

Correct your turn


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok have just gotten back from 14 hrs at work and reailsed i better put a Q up before i loose the chance:

One what planet did the Night Lords recover the Hand of Night?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Purgatory.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Impressive, i was hoping that would stump ppl and even gave it a quick google-fu check before hand.

Guess you to have the 2nd Ed Chaos Codex dude.

Your Q Wrath....


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

This may be a stumper for most, and I don't think it can be googled.

What is the "Grace of the Throne."?


----------



## blessed knight

Is it when a psyker dies to feed the Golden Throne?


----------



## Sei 'fir

> Sei'Fir: that would be a Winged Tryranid Warrior (warriors been: Tyranicus Gladius (gladius been warrrior) and Avius (bird)).


Yeah i know latin sort of wondered then realised i had read wikipedia wrong


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Sorry that is incorrect, blessed knight. Keep em coming.


----------



## cccp

mercy killing?


----------



## Sei 'fir

is it Grizmunds tank which is a long based leman russ called you guessed it the grace of the throne


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

You are correct Sah!
Grace of the Throne is General Grizmund's Mars Alpha Pattern Leman Russ command tank, of the 1st Narmenian Battlegroup.

Your Q.


----------



## Sei 'fir

OK if sanguinus is the primarch of the blood angels and E=MC2... 

Which infamous dark eldar uttered the words "death is my meat terror is my wine"?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Asdrubael Vect.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Yup unfortunately one minute outside the speed demon award but still right your turn maestro


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Here is an easy one.

Who sundered the Lion Blade?


----------



## cccp

luther?


----------



## royemunson

Well i'm going to say Luther but that seems to easy. :?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

CCCP got it. Your Q.


----------



## cccp

this isnt strictly 40k but i think it still counts...

which band uses 40k artwork for their album covers?


----------



## kelvingreen

Bolt Thrower? D-Rok? Anyone from the Warhammer Records of old?


----------



## cccp

I was looking for bolt thrower....


I thought that would take a little longer to answer than it did. Your turn, Kelvingreen


----------



## kelvingreen

I'm an old beardie, that's how I knew it. :wink: 

Okay, let me know if this isn't an appropriate type of question, and I'll think of a more fluffy one. Anyway:

_What was the proper, catalogue, name of the original Ghazghkull Thraka model?_


----------



## nobrot

erm probably wrong but on the blister it was ork warboss


----------



## pathwinder14

Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka


----------



## kelvingreen

Nope and nope. But nobrot's close. :wink:


----------



## Sei 'fir

Ork warboss in mega armour (with powerclaw, posiibly)


----------



## kelvingreen

No, sorry.


----------



## nobrot

orc warboss with combi weapon?


----------



## kelvingreen

Nope. I probably made this too obscure, although the answer can be found online.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Warlord Ghazghkull Thraka (cat number: 070794/1. Designed by Kev Adams).

yes i am that sad i have catalouges that go that far back.


----------



## kelvingreen

Hmmm... not quite. This is the model that Andy Chambers used to make the first Ghazghkull, back in 1991. You've got the designer right, so my guess is that they renamed the figure after Ghazghkull was invented; I'm looking for the original name.


----------



## blessed knight

Ghazghkull Tarknash?

Edit: oops character name, not model.

Hang on wasn't it Goff 1?


----------



## kelvingreen

I should take your first answer but I've already drawn this out too long, and I don't want to make enemies with my first question! :wink:










Goff 1 it is! 

From the *Citadel Miniatures Catalogue 1991*. And how Ghazghkull has changed over the years. I like this model a lot, but it's probably smaller than the average Boy now, let alone the current Ghazghkull model!

Your turn, blessed knight.

(and bad luck nobrot, you were getting close!)


----------



## blessed knight

Goff warboss?


----------



## kelvingreen

You already got it, blessed!


----------



## blessed knight

Why are Land Raiders used exclusively by Space marines?


----------



## kelvingreen

The Emperor himself, during the Horus Heresy, declared that only Marines could use the Raider.


----------



## blessed knight

correct. Your go again kelvin.


----------



## kelvingreen

Really? Okay.

In the history of 40K, only one Genestealer has been given a name. What was that name?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

Hilary Duff.


----------



## kelvingreen

:lol: 

Close, but not quite.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ymgarl


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

If that answer is Ymgarl, then the question is kinda flawed, as a whole brood of stealers on the moon became Ymgarl stealers, not just one genestealer. Unless I'm just overreading the question and be genestealer you mean a whole breed.

Don't mind me, it's super late here.


----------



## kelvingreen

Nope, not Ymgarl. One Genestealer got a name of his very own.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

is it a trick Q and is it Me'lindi the calidus assassin who could become a genestealer?


----------



## kelvingreen

Ooh, clever answer, but no it's not a trick question. I was a plain old Genestealer* with a name.





* CLUE! well, not quite "plain" as he was a Patriarch.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

"grandsire"?

taken from the Inquisitor Wars book (same to feature Mel'indi).


----------



## kelvingreen

Nope. As another clue, this is from the fluff, rather than the fiction.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Janos Armistadt


----------



## kelvingreen

Nope, he's a hybrid, not a true Genestealer, although good researching skills in uncovering him!


----------



## cccp

stumper award anyone?


----------



## kelvingreen

It hasn't been three days yet, has it? Not that I'm unwilling to collect the points. :wink:


----------



## kelvingreen

I think I broke the quiz. Sorry. :wink: 

The answer was Dryaklytus, who was a Genestealer Patriarch featured in a short story in *White Dwarf* #118.


----------



## cccp

well, the stumper award goes to Kelvingreen. I think you get to ask another question, only not as hard!


----------



## kelvingreen

Yes, probably wise!  

This should be an easy one: Who is also sometimes known as "Thunderfist"?


----------



## MarzM

Ragnar Blackmane!


----------



## kelvingreen

Yes! Your go, MarzM.


----------



## MarzM

Cheers! ok then, very easy one,

Whom were the Dusk Raiders?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

the Deathguard


----------



## MarzM

***CORRECT***

Before the big Mo took over, the Deathguard legion was called the Dusk Raiders.


Your up skuzz!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Andy Chambers wrote a WD article many moons ago, in it he made a public apology for creating something and asked ALL gamers to destroy thier copies of it.
What was this something?


----------



## Jacobite

Was it the Movie Space Marine List?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

No much much much much longer ago than that, 2nd Ed infact. Its old but it was quite famous/funny. Never seen such a humble please forgive me and stop sending in letters complaining to me about this written before or after.
It also changed the game in a small/large way depending on your army (thats a fair few hints).

And apology's in advance as this is a stupid silly hardcore Q, but hey you only have one more day to answer so therefore i can't get the stumper anyways (not bothered either).


----------



## Thrawn

I've updated the scores and the winner will be announced tomorrow (no prizes for guessing who it will be)!


----------



## ThunderBolt

the game ends tomorrow?!

iv arrived too late....


----------



## MarzM

Well i've been looking through old White Dwarf stuff and i dunno!

I origionally thought it might have been the origional Harliquins list (which was a fucking abomination) but technically thats still rogue trader not second ed.

There was an artical around the beginning of second ed about gettin ride of cheesy army lists, (well that worked bloody well didn't it), but i dont think its that!

Perhaps the rack of complaints about White Dwarf stopping publishing other companies stuff. Nae thats not 40k.

I would have hoped that somebody said sorry for the overwatch/sustained fire rules! I tell you young wipper snappers, if you think that ass cannons are bad now! Well bugger me.

So i'm probably stumped by this one!

MarzM :mrgreen:

P.S. Thrawn, wheres my speed daemon award?


----------



## kelvingreen

The vehicle rules with the clear plastic "aiming template" that you held over a _picture_ of the vehicle, then rolled for scatter? That was a nasty bit of business.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

MarzM said:


> I would have hoped that somebody said sorry for the overwatch/sustained fire rules! I tell you young wipper snappers, if you think that ass cannons are bad now! Well bugger me.


Your close there, very close.

Last clue... it was a particluar card....


----------



## stompzilla

Virus outbreak strategy card?


----------



## Jacobite

Argh its getting close in these top spots, everybody really has pulled out the stops in these later rounds, not that I can talk.

As for the question guess number 2, a Greater Deamon card?


----------



## kelvingreen

stompzilla said:


> Virus outbreak strategy card?


Shudder.

"Oh it's alright, you don't have to get your army out of its case. I'm going to play this." :lol:


----------



## MarzM

The vortex grenade card!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

stompzilla said:


> Virus outbreak strategy card?


Well done, yes it was that brutal. As kelvingreen says; sorry i win. Fancy another game?


----------



## Jacobite

Just a breif question, for those of us who arn't Long Fangs, would you care to explain what this Virus Outbreak Strategy card did.


----------



## kelvingreen

It killed your army in one fell swoop.

I don't remember the exact rules, but for 100pts or so, you could play a card that would let you roll a die for every unit in the opposing army, and kill every model in that unit on a 4+. This all happened before the game, so you could end up fielding nothing. You would literally have lost before the setup stage.

I think Marines and Tyranids were immune, but everything else died.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

It was worse than that. For every 1000pts you play you got to draw 2 random cards (from a deck of about 12) one of which was virus outbreak. It got played on a unit:
Guard, orks and squats died on a 3+, Eldar on a 4+, Nid creatures on a 5+ (only models in power armour where immune). When a model died you then rolled for every other model in 6" including models that have already been rolled for etc etc on and on and basically the whole army died.

Its circa WD 180 or something and was one of those funny public please don't kill me i'am sorry apology's that has stuck with me since.


----------



## kelvingreen

Ah that's right. And of course, the armies most vulnerable to it (Orks, Guard) were the ones who'd be most densely deployed, making it even more lethal as it spread across the entire army. :roll: There was a Wargear item (Virus Grenade, of course) that did a similar thing, but on a smaller scale. That was about 100-150pts, iirc.

Too right that he apologised for it. Horrible stuff. Anyway, whose turn is it?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Stomp gets probably the final uestion of the game, take it away mark.


----------



## Thrawn

Congratulaions Jacobite! You have won the 40k Trivia Game! Would anyone like me to start a new game?


----------



## nobrot

yes i might be able to answer one this time!


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Thrawn, great idea.

Congrats to Blessed Knight as well, close dude, you probably should have one, you managed to answer the hard ones not the easy stuff I got. Good luck for the next time.


----------



## blessed knight

Well Done J.

(Why did i have to go on holiday??? :lol: I knew the virus one!  )

- In a Doctor Claw style voice.

Next time Jacobite! Next time! :lol:


----------

